# is it up to code???



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, if it has volume markings.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

314.16 and 316.28. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yes, if it has volume markings.


 

What does how loud it is have to do with it?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What does how loud it is have to do with it?


That way it can yell at you if you over fill it, duh. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The volume needs to be blasted.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> The volume needs to be blasted.


Hell Yeah.:rockon:

Chris


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I will splice low-voltage inside ANY condulet.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I will splice low-voltage inside ANY condulet.


 

I will splice low voltage anywhere:whistling2:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I will splice low-voltage inside ANY condulet.


I had a smart comeback for that but some doof spliced the cat6 run thats connected to my computer and I lost my post. Damn intermittent connection.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What does how loud it is have to do with it?:laughing:


Does it go to eleven????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7rWiY5obI


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Does it go to eleven????
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7rWiY5obI


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jonusb said:


> SPAM REMOVED


Thankyou for your kind words of wisdom. Spammer


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jonusb said:


> Only when we have ou.................s indispensable in the process of your persevering your ideal.



Where the f*($ are all these ass-wipe spammers coming from?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I personally think the punishment for spamming should be the loss of your limbs.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Where the f*($ are all these ass-wipe spammers coming from?


Hell, for the last year I coulda swore you were spamming for Skotchcoat and pvc boxes......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Hell, for the last year I coulda swore you were spamming for Skotchcoat and pvc boxes......



Not me........ he's spamming all over the forum.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Edrick said:


> I personally think the punishment for spamming should be the loss of your limbs.


Wish there was a way to send 277 to their computer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Wish there was a way to send 277 to their computer.


 

That would be fun to watch:thumbup:


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Article 314.16 (C) (2)
With splices. Only those conduit bodies that are durably and legibly marked by the manufacturer with their volume shall be permitted to contain splices,taps, or devices. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

